# Why no one likes my Brahmas!



## Thewife (Nov 4, 2008)

A hundred years ago, dad wanted to AI some of the cows Hereford. I wanted Brahma! We made a deal, I had a couple of his cows bred Brahma, he had a couple of mine bred Hereford!
I ended up with four heifers! Bee(in my picture thread) Nip and Tuck, twins out of a 1/2 Holstein, 1/2 red angus and George, out of a 1/4 Holstein 3/4 Simmental(I think).
George normally hung out with her mom, Bee, Nip and Tuck became the farm juvenile delinquents! We got them into the barn and squeeze for their Vaccs and when Nip and Tuck started ganging up on any cow with an udder, draining her dry, we got them into the squeeze to put the weaning ring(?). 
When we tried to put them in the squeeze for worming, Tuck got a little upset and ended up upside down in the squeeze! Needless to say we never tried that again! 
I believe we were trying to move the herd out of a field, the day Bee, Nip and Tuck, jumped the fence to go live with the neighbor. Of course dad saw them do it, he was not pleased. After a few tries with grain, I was able to get two of them home, I ended up selling Nip to the neighbor!
One day, as we were doing a catch and sort, Bee showed us she could jump any gate in the barn! Tuck of course tried to follow! After that, we never tried to even put them in the barn! 
Round ups were pretty easy! We would get the whole herd in the corral, and then call Tuck and Bee out by name. They would happily trot out the gate, then we could safely work the rest of the herd! Wormings for these two, consisted of, me hand feeding while Hubby poured from the loft!
Along the way, I picked up a few more Brahma crosses! Brandy,  Holstein  Brahma! She was a sweetie, a girl at the dairy raised her like a pet. She was the perfect example of a cow being too tame! I could do anything with her, but if it came to food or going in the squeeze, she would try to go right over the top of me! One day I let her into the barn alley way, to clean up some hay I dropped. When I returned later, she was in a pen with some heifers, enjoying their alfalfa? Not a mark on her or the gate!
Mary,  Holstein   Brahma, was a good one, gave me some beautiful heifers! So, they were a little wild and would head for the hills if you looked a them!(no, I didnt keep any of them)
Hank and Henry,  Norwegian red  Brahma, I milked their nasty evil mother at the dairy. They turned out to be good ones, but nobody seems to remember them! Henry did have a slight habit of eating over the fence, pushing the posts into the ground!
Now I have CC,  Hereford  Brahma, I think she is a little too tame too, Im working on that!. When they tried to load her up, she tried running over Hubby! 
All of these ladies were good if it was just me around. I could tag and band calves, they would all come when I called. Brandy,Mary, Hank and Henry would even let me help teach their calves to eat!

I did learn a few lessons along the way, all names can be changed to Burger real quick!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 4, 2008)

like you i can walk around an move my beefmasters anywhere i want.an if i work them its usually me an a nephew.neither 1 of us yell or hurry working with them.the calves dont forget being penned anytime soon.an they like tobe the leaders.black surprise keep wanting to go in the trailer.so we turned him back out.will have to repen him.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

They may go over fences and gates but, at least they don't break them down! We've had many a fence to fix because someone went through it trying to round them up!

I think part of being able to work with them is them knowing you and what to expect from you. And not running/pushing them.


----------



## Thewife (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep, they are good cows!  
Even when Bee wanted to graze the timber Co land, she never hurt the fence and was always home before dark!

Sometimes I think I am too calm around them, most of them aren't really afraid of me when I need them to be! I can get them to move for me, if I have the dogs and I whistle. If I really need one in the squeeze,  I have to have Hubby or the the boy do it.
Dad would always start hooten and hoolering, then claim they were all nut's! It's amzing how things have changed, now that we never tell him when we are working the herd!


----------



## Thewife (Mar 3, 2009)

A few days ago, the boy helped me move a heifer from the corral in to the barn! 
She "walked" with us right into the barn, right into the pen! 
No hassles, no fuss!

The boy says to me, "You need to breed more like this one, instead of those crazy Brahmas".

HA!
She is great grand daughter of Tuck! 
I already got a heifer out of her mother!
Her grand mother is one I am really hoping to get a heifer out of!
Her aunt(?), known as Shorty, is about as brain dead as a heifer can be, and she is a good mama!

Yep, if the boys says I those are the ones I need to keep around, I guess I have to listen to him!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 3, 2009)

brimmers can be as gentle as they want tobe.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 3, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Yep, if the boys says I those are the ones I need to keep around, I guess I have to listen to him!


----------



## BeardedChick (Mar 3, 2009)

Well your brahmas obviously know they are a divine gift to the human race from Indian gods.  They're just waiting for YOU to figure it out.  

One of my best friends is from India, and I've heard the tales of spoiled rotten Indian brahmas.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 3, 2009)

BeardedChick said:
			
		

> Well your brahmas obviously know they are a divine gift to the human race from Indian gods.  They're just waiting for YOU to figure it out.
> 
> One of my best friends is from India, and I've heard the tales of spoiled rotten Indian brahmas.


I have noticed that when I spoil a pen full of heifers, it's the brahmas that come out expecting to be treated that way, FOREVER!

Today my Johnny cow didn't follow the herd to the big bale. She took her calf inside the corral, and mooed until I brought her some hay?
Yes, I know, I've been trained well!


----------



## m.holloway (Mar 4, 2009)

don't feel bad on the training. reba and sara-lu has me well trained to. they also have a time clock in their stomach, 5:30 pm and 6:30 am rain, shine or our funky weather of in the 20, 30 for florida. their calling me to feed them. 






 wow i can't belive this is working on me.


----------

